# LA wins round one



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

this is classic from Armstrong's twitter (in response to Contador's comments on Armstrong):

"hey pistolero, there is no "i" in "team". what did i say in March? Lots to learn. Restated."

(referring to Contador's bonk in Paris-Nice). That's a ***** slap right across the face.


----------



## Circlip (Jul 26, 2005)

stevesbike said:


> this is classic from Armstrong's twitter (in response to Contador's comments on Armstrong):
> 
> "hey pistolero, there is no "i" in "team". what did i say in March? Lots to learn. Restated."
> 
> (referring to Contador's bonk in Paris-Nice). That's a ***** slap right across the face.


So, what was LA's problem then in 2003 when as a thirty-something and multi-time defending time TdF champion he was apparently severely dehydrated and lost gobs of time in the stage 12 time trial? Seems like an amateur mistake, not that of the supposed wise one.

How can you "win" anything on Twitter when you're just spewing out whatever you want into cyberspace?


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

insert favorite e-thug picture here.


----------



## Hawayyan (Feb 26, 2002)

*Armstrong better hope...*

that AC doesn't learn too much more. Just think how much Armstrong will have his ass handed to him if AC supposedly gets his act together.


----------



## jptaylorsg (Apr 24, 2003)

stevesbike said:


> this is classic from Armstrong's twitter (in response to Contador's comments on Armstrong):
> 
> "hey pistolero, there is no "i" in "team". what did i say in March? Lots to learn. Restated."


OH SNAP!!! No "I" in team!!! Where's he get this stuff?

As I said in another thread, I wonder if there's an "I" in "Sorry Alberto, I know there's a kind of important race going on and all, but all the team cars are at the airport picking up Lance's baby-mama."

Restated

(yeah, there's a couple)

Edit: Also, I'm pretty sure Rounds 1-15 were a little bike race called the Tour de France, which Alberto won by knockout. I'm not sure what round Lance is in with these Twitter posts.


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

jptaylorsg said:


> OH SNAP!!! No "I" in team!!! Where's he get this stuff?
> 
> As I said in another thread, I wonder if there's an "I" in "Sorry Alberto, I know there's a kind of important race going on and all, but all the team cars are at the airport picking up Lance's baby-mama."
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with jarring back and forth. I am sure you and others have and will likely continue to word play with people whom you find annoying. Nothing wrong with it. 
They obviously do not like each other, and in reality it should not come as a surprise...


----------



## Circlip (Jul 26, 2005)

jptaylorsg said:


> Edit: Also, I'm pretty sure Rounds 1-15 were a little bike race called the Tour de France, which Alberto won by knockout. I'm not sure what round Lance is in with these Twitter posts.


I'm sure Lance used to spend a lot of time in his school years writing about his classmates on the bathroom stalls also, because this is just a glorified electronic version of the same. Maybe people like to think of him as a learned master of race day tactics, but from the outside looking in it's obvious he's the mental and emotional equivalent of a 14 year old (at best) dumped into a grown man's body and life circumstances.

_*I'm gonna, gonna, gonna... Twitter him to Death! Ya, that's what I'm going to do to him. That kid is going to be sorry he ever thought of crossing swords with me.*_

Lance needs to look in his suitcase of courage for a bottle of valium.


----------



## jptaylorsg (Apr 24, 2003)

Circlip said:


> I'm sure Lance used to spend a lot of time in his school years writing about his classmates on the bathroom stalls also, because this is just a glorified electronic version of the same. Maybe people like to think of him as a learned master of race day tactics, but from the outside looking in it's obvious he's the mental and emotional equivalent of a 14 year old (at best) dumped into a grown man's body and life circumstances.
> 
> _*I'm gonna, gonna, gonna... Twitter him to Death! Ya, that's what I'm going to do to him. That kid is going to be sorry he ever thought of crossing swords with me.*_
> 
> Lance needs to look in his suitcase of courage for a bottle of valium.


Then again. To be honest, exactly what are we doing on these boards, you know?


----------



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

Silly thread title as the only thing that truly matters is the TDF win. Anything else can be construed as sour grapes depending on perspective. If I were LA Id let the kid do the talking. Nothing to be gained for LA by this juvenile back and forth.


----------



## Hawayyan (Feb 26, 2002)

*Armstrong is beginning to sound alot like*

Greg Lemond, a bitter old man who just can't grow old gracefully, and pass the torch to a younger, stronger, new alpha male.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Looking forward to 2010 TDF already....


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

penn_rider said:


> Nothing wrong with jarring back and forth. I am sure you and others have and will likely continue to word play with people whom you find annoying. Nothing wrong with it.
> They obviously do not like each other, and in reality it should not come as a surprise...


wow someone with some sensibility on RBR!

nice post penn - don't get jaded by the knowitalls d=(^^)z


----------



## Circlip (Jul 26, 2005)

jptaylorsg said:


> Then again. To be honest, exactly what are we doing on these boards, you know?


Engaging others in discussion? There's input and output in this format. Twitter? No so much.


----------



## trekrider2000 (Jul 18, 2009)

I'd rather see them enter the ring. Celebrity boxing match....or better yet UFC rules. =)


----------



## Henry Porter (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

> I'd rather see them enter the ring. Celebrity boxing match....or better yet UFC rules


Yeah... Ca you imagine the damage they might do to each other with those massive arms.


----------



## trekrider2000 (Jul 18, 2009)

Dajianshan said:


> Yeah... Ca you imagine the damage they might do to each other with those massive arms.



Haha, true, well Lance has fairly large arms for a bike racer then again it would take less punishment to hurt them.


----------



## jerm182 (Jul 18, 2008)

Henry Porter said:


>


I just love the Danish National Anthem. :thumbsup:


----------



## Henry Porter (Jul 25, 2006)

Dajianshan said:


> Yeah... Ca you imagine the damage they might do to each other with those massive arms.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwKaeWkYbqk


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

stevesbike said:


> (referring to Contador's bonk in Paris-Nice). That's a ***** slap right across the face.



No.

No it's not.

It is a disgraceful, petulant and childish rant from someone who should know better, but clearly is incapable of maturing into a sentient adult.


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

toomanybikes said:


> No.
> 
> No it's not.
> 
> It is a disgraceful, petulant and childish rant from someone who should know better, but clearly is incapable of maturing into a sentient adult.


Indeed. The whole thing is getting increasingly tiresome. I am trying to imagine what my swimming and water polo coaches would have said to any one of my teammates (and that would be teenage and university athletes) if he acted in this way towards a competitor, let alone a teammate. It would not have been pretty.

Someone (perhaps more than one someone) needs some basic lessons in politeness and the importance of not being a sore loser.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

toomanybikes said:


> No.
> 
> No it's not.
> 
> It is a disgraceful, petulant and childish rant from someone who should know better, but clearly is incapable of maturing into a sentient adult.


Irony?


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

All this makes next years TdF a billion times more interesting than normal. Lance haters, is this the best you can do?


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

Does his twitter make up for losing the Tour? How does all this rank? I need a scorecard.


----------



## trekrider2000 (Jul 18, 2009)

Henry Porter said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwKaeWkYbqk



I hope they arnt Americans? I've seen girls put up better guards and throw better punches in a bar. Ever see soccer fights? Equally as bad. No wonder people taunt cyclist from cars I bet they all think we fight as bad as those guys haha.


----------



## El Caballito (Oct 31, 2004)

I bet lance will have plenty of time to twitter at next year's tour as he sits in the back of the sweeper car.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

LOL @ "LA wins Round 1".

The fight ended Sunday. When they hand out yellow jerseys for Twittering douchebags, maybe Lance will get an eighth one.


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

the point here is that the Astana money bags put up this team to benefit itself with a strong winning team, not one guy, I am pretty sure they were attempting to get all three podium spots , then the little spaniel went and did his own thing, only screwing his teammates and letting the Schlecksters in. If I put up the money and wanted all three spots for Lance and KLoden and the Spaniel then you better listen to the team car, If contador dismissed his coach to show up Lance then he deserves being dismissed . You all say he beat Lance, but what was Lance to do on that stage the spaniel took off , chase down his own guy?/


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

Keep the mudslinging going. Lance has a new team, has to keep the media going, keep the money flowing. Sports/entertainment at it's finest.. well, second place. Vick and dog death-match.. the pinnacle,


----------



## Circlip (Jul 26, 2005)

ciclisto said:


> the point here is that the Astana money bags put up this team to benefit itself with a strong winning team, not one guy, I am pretty sure they were attempting to get all three podium spots


My $0.02 says that the Astana moneybags don't give a rat's ass about who wins or steps on to the podium if it isn't their golden boy Vino. An Americano with an adolescent mind in a 38 year old's body is probably the last guy in the world they intended to have their sponsor money supporting. Lance and Johan have both been on the offensive against the Astana sponsors for months now in the media, even before the 2 months interruption in salaries.

In fact, I wonder if Lance and Johan can actually take the blame for the squeeze on the cash flow given the disrespect they were publicly exhibiting toward the Astana sponsor group. Those two can certainly afford to wait out a little interruption in salaries (didn't make a difference to Lance anyhow since he isn't getting a salary for this year) but I wonder if they thought they were being great team mates by posturing and screwing with the livelihood of some of the less financially fortunate domestiques on the team?

I'll bet there's no shortage of other riders in the peloton who would love to ride in support of the #1 contender next year and at the same time get a piece of driving the nail into Lance yet again. Maybe the 5-6 guys who Lance and JB have been sugar daddies to recently will try to make it sound like the sentiment of the entire peloton, but perhaps it's really just them?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

oarsman said:


> Someone (perhaps more than one someone) needs some basic lessons in politeness and the importance of not being a sore loser.


I've been told that Armstrong states in "Not About the Bike" that he is a sore loser. At least the man knows himself well.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

ciclisto said:


> I am pretty sure they were attempting to get all three podium spots , then the little spaniel went and did his own thing, only screwing his teammates and letting the Schlecksters in.


You've got to be kidding. What exactly is the scenario by which Armstrong and Kloden get over A. Schleck?


----------



## olr1 (Apr 2, 2005)

Armstrong needs to look up the spanish for team; it does contain an i....


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

olr1 said:


> Armstrong needs to look up the spanish for team; it does contain an i....


LOL! Genius comment!


----------



## qsoundrich (Nov 16, 2006)

I think this is all quite ridiculous, but entertaining. Now from Johan's Twitter:

Sometimes it is better to be silent and thought a fool, than to speak up and remove all doubt!


----------



## Ken (Feb 7, 2004)

*Translation*

View attachment 172519


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Ken said:


> View attachment 172519


Well, at least Lance wins at self-pwnage. Gooooooooooooal!!!
.


----------



## varian72 (Jul 18, 2006)

From Paul Sherwin on Twitter:

1. African proverb which might be apt today: By the time the fool has learned the game, the players have dispersed (Ghana)

2. African Proverb: what about this one from Sierra Leone: Do not tell the man who is carrying you that he stinks

Seems AC is the one taking the brunt here. Not sure how well liked he is. Sorry Lance Haters. Still, LA should have taken the high road on this one.


----------



## varian72 (Jul 18, 2006)

He follows up with this, but too little too late:

Proverbs are not targeting anyone-used to guide one along the path of life- & are interprtated by reader- if anyone is upset i apologise


----------



## Sasquatch (Feb 3, 2004)

Obviously Sherwen does not have the balls to back up what he is tryin to do. If you are gonna go for something, dont do it half hearted....foo.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

varian72 said:


> Still, LA should have taken the high road on this one.


Didn't he start the whole thing with his interviews DURING the Tour when he basically called Contador a shitty team mate?


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

olr1 said:


> Armstrong needs to look up the spanish for team; it does contain an i....


However, there's still no 'yo' in 'equipo'.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

qsoundrich said:


> I think this is all quite ridiculous, but entertaining. Now from Johan's Twitter:
> 
> Sometimes it is better to be silent and thought a fool, than to speak up and remove all doubt!


I'm surprised he would go public with how he feels about Lance.  

len


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

AC went off half cocked and took his teammate off the podium, then shat on LA in the press....and LA is the bad guy here? 

How does that one work?


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

RkFast said:


> AC went off half cocked and took his teammate off the podium, then shat on LA in the press....and LA is the bad guy here?
> 
> How does that one work?


You really need to pay attention.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

toomanybikes said:


> You really need to pay attention.


OK, go......'splain.

HBow is LA a massive petulant doucvhe and AC just an innocent victime of LA's 'tude?


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

desmo13 said:


> Keep the mudslinging going. Lance has a new team, has to keep the media going, keep the money flowing. Sports/entertainment at it's finest.. .......,


For those of that live in North America LA has been lionized in the media coverage.

Alberto Contador has been, at best, ignored.

There have been snippets of poorly translated interviews with AC but they have been little more than sound bites.

Armstrong on the other hand has had front and centre a number of times a day and ALL of the commentators on Versus were in a competition to see who could bring Armstrong his pipe and slippers. Even Liggett and Sherwen were on the anti-Alberto bandwagon and harshly commented on Alberto, his abilities and his intelligence.

What reaction do you expect, at least, North Americans to have?

Pretty shameful treatment.

We, as fans of cycling, should be celebrating the ascendancy of a brilliant new generation of the sport and looking forward to a bright future.

Instead we are being manipulated into looking backward and celebrating the "future" of a past champion, who wants to repeat, and wants everyone in the race to bow to his desire.

What I can tell you for certain is that I will, in future, look much further afield for media coverage of my favourite sport, avoid the myopic North American coverage.

Armstrong for his part, is doing, IMO, his reputation immeasurable harm.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

RkFast said:


> OK, go......'splain.


Kloden was likely going to get dropped anyway. He lost over a minute in just a km or two to the summit and then another minute on the descent, and then couldn't even hold Armstrong/Nibali when they caught him. Clearly was having a hunger knock.

If Kloden had stayed with them. Then he would have finished 3rd and Armstrong would have been 4th, so about the worst you can say is he may have influenced which team mate finished on the podium. Ironically elevating Armstrong to the podium.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

toomanybikes said:


> For those of that live in North America LA has been lionized in the media coverage.
> 
> Alberto Contador has been, at best, ignored.
> 
> ...


Very well said.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

toomanybikes said:


> For those of that live in North America LA has been lionized in the media coverage.
> 
> Alberto Contador has been, at best, ignored.
> 
> ...


Absolutely, prior to Lance and his celebrity girlfriend most of the media never paid any attention to the TDF. Greg Lemond hardly got any media coverage outside of cycling publications. So LA with great talent and a very human story become the media darling and then just like MJs comeback they all line up for another go round. Unfortunately like MJs second comeback the storybook ending got ruined, in LA's case by the "selfish" actions of the team leader who didn't sacrifice himself for the media golden boy. 
Fact: cycling is, at the end of three weeks about the strongest rider in the best team. AC was that man, end of story. LA should try and preserve some dignity, shut up and man up on a bike instead of playing the sore loser jerk he is starting to appear as. Put up or shut up! Even better write another book "It's not about me"


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

RkFast said:


> OK, go......'splain.
> 
> HBow is LA a massive petulant doucvhe and AC just an innocent victime of LA's 'tude?


You are pretending that Andy Scheck didn't exist. The only one who could go with Andy when he attacked was AC. The only one who came close to going with AC's attacks was Andy. The only way Andy doesn't end up on the podium is if someone knocks him off his bike.

It's not all Astana, all the time.

Look, the fact is that AC was the leader of the team. LA undermined that every chance he got in order to keep the spotlight on him. AC was about winning the tour....and demonstrating to everyone, including his teammates that he was the strongest rider.....he accomplished that. Is he perfect, no, is he young, yes. Is he still learning, absolutly.....but the fact remains that he is a much better rider now than LA was at the same age. LA hates that. 

The individual that has shown the least class in this whole thing is LA.

Len


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

Len J said:


> .....but the fact remains that he is a much better rider now than LA was at the same age. LA hates that.


To keep it fair and balanced, Contador is a much better stage racer including GT rider but Armstrong was a much more accomplished one-day rider at the same age. Contador has shown zero potential/interest in one-day races as far as I am aware. Even Armstrong post-cancer when he became a TdF specialist still had some respectable results in one-day races.


----------



## stbarsh (Jul 7, 2009)

Circlip said:


> So, what was LA's problem then in 2003 when as a thirty-something and multi-time defending time TdF champion he was apparently severely dehydrated and lost gobs of time in the stage 12 time trial? Seems like an amateur mistake, not that of the supposed wise one.
> 
> How can you "win" anything on Twitter when you're just spewing out whatever you want into cyberspace?



LA allegedly started that Tour (2003) with a stomach bug that contributed to the dehydration


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

Circlip said:


> I'm sure Lance used to spend a lot of time in his school years writing about his classmates on the bathroom stalls also, because this is just a glorified electronic version of the same. Maybe people like to think of him as a learned master of race day tactics, but from the outside looking in it's obvious he's the mental and emotional equivalent of a 14 year old (at best) dumped into a grown man's body and life circumstances.
> 
> _*I'm gonna, gonna, gonna... Twitter him to Death! Ya, that's what I'm going to do to him. That kid is going to be sorry he ever thought of crossing swords with me.*_
> 
> Lance needs to look in his suitcase of courage for a bottle of valium.


Go ahead--show us the love! Let it all out! 

Now, how does that make you feel?


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Yes of course, it starts right after AC took a stab at LA first. Funny how that's left out entirely at first.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Dwayne Barry said:


> To keep it fair and balanced, Contador is a much better stage racer including GT rider but Armstrong was a much more accomplished one-day rider at the same age. Contador has shown zero potential/interest in one-day races as far as I am aware. Even Armstrong post-cancer when he became a TdF specialist still had some respectable results in one-day races.


He had one year where he won the WC. 1993......other than that he had a bunch of seconds. But I'll grant you he probably was a better one day rider. 

your destinction is noted.

Len


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

Alberto Contador is a jackass.....that is all.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

and learn some Spanish...


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

slyjackson said:


> Alberto Contador is a jackass.....that is all.


 An intelligently constructed opinion, thanks.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Didn't lance armstong get 3rd in round 1?


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

slyjackson said:


> <b> I think</b> Alberto Contador is a jackass.....that is all.


fixed for you -- and you think because you know him so well......


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

Len J said:


> He had one year where he won the WC. 1993......other than that he had a bunch of seconds. But I'll grant you he probably was a better one day rider.
> 
> your destinction is noted.
> 
> Len


And Fleche Wallone and San Sebastian Classic, and bagged a couple of poacher TdF stages, like a good one-day rider can.

I looked it up on his Wikipedia page to see other noteworthy results and it says he finished 2nd in LBL in '94 and '96 which was before I started following cycling intensely. Honestly, that's the first I've ever heard of those results.


----------



## Munster (Jul 28, 2007)

No "I" in team, but there is a "Twit" in Twitter.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Dwayne Barry said:


> And Fleche Wallone and San Sebastian Classic, and bagged a couple of poacher TdF stages, like a good one-day rider can.
> 
> I looked it up on his Wikipedia page to see other noteworthy results and it says he finished 2nd in LBL in '94 and '96 which was before I started following cycling intensely. Honestly, that's the first I've ever heard of those results.


That's fair.

But his WC win was a fluke when he took a crazy flyer and no one thought he could last including his DS.........he shocked the field.

The part you don't get from his Palmares was how stupid tacticially he was........he was pure talent with absolutly no ability by anyone to manage him....he would do stupid things that would wear his teammates out and drive his DS crazy.........it's ironic that he slams Conti for this when AC is tacticially better at the same age.

Truth is they were and are both great talents.

Len


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

Completely off topic, but what the hell are those things on lance's feet in this picture? Is he wearing colorful high top nikes with yellow laces?!?


----------



## gregario (Nov 19, 2001)

god he's an a-hole.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Let's see....

It's the media, it's the riders, it's the haters.

So, something this small will get blown to this big and something this big and pretty significant for one or the other becomes this small in significance towards one or the other so that all the hate is lined up in either way. 

There. That is all.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

philippec said:


> fixed for you -- and you think because you know him so well......


BAM!.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

llama31 said:


> Completely off topic, but what the hell are those things on lance's feet in this picture? Is he wearing colorful high top nikes with yellow laces?!?


you're worried about Armstrong's feet - look at what's between Conti's legs - obviously making Andy feel so insecure he's trying to cover his junk up with his hat.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

now I am sad because I did not think of that repartie.....


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

U r teh king of HTML - that is all.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

philippec said:


> U r teh king of HTML - that is all.


It shows I just use the vBulletin a fair bit :wink:

//Does this mean I win? Should I thank the Loungers for this achievement? Or should I say I didn't need a team? Or?


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Can anyone explain why Lance should 'get out of the way and let the younger riders..." or "grow old gracefully" ? Why should he do that? I'm not getting it. 

Dang, make the new boys 'ride you off their wheels' as you get older. And then, take up racing in the Masters class when you can't hang with the pros any more...It's all you got(your life)..Why should anyone just 'roll over' and quit, at any age?


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

Gnarly 928 said:


> Can anyone explain why Lance should 'get out of the way and let the younger riders..." or "grow old gracefully" ? Why should he do that? I'm not getting it.
> 
> Dang, make the new boys 'ride you off their wheels' as you get older. And then, take up racing in the Masters class when you can't hang with the pros any more...It's all you got(your life)..Why should anyone just 'roll over' and quit, at any age?



Is someone saying he should? I don't think that is the issue at all.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

Len J said:


> That's fair.
> 
> But his WC win was a fluke when he took a crazy flyer and no one thought he could last including his DS.........he shocked the field.
> 
> ...


That didn't change. He overworked or mistimed his attacks in some of his post-cancer one day races. Which of course is ironic given how he won his WC.


----------



## Qstick333 (Jul 21, 2004)

stevesbike said:


> this is classic from Armstrong's twitter (in response to Contador's comments on Armstrong):
> 
> "hey pistolero, there is no "i" in "team". what did i say in March? Lots to learn. Restated."




There is a "me" in team....I find it hard to see a problem....


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

Munster said:


> No "I" in team, but there is a "Twit" in Twitter.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Italophile (Jun 11, 2004)

llama31 said:


> Completely off topic, but what the hell are those things on lance's feet in this picture? Is he wearing colorful high top nikes with yellow laces?!?


To me, they kind of look like boxing shoes.


----------



## Italophile (Jun 11, 2004)

Gnarly 928 said:


> Can anyone explain why Lance should 'get out of the way and let the younger riders..." or "grow old gracefully" ? Why should he do that? I'm not getting it....


Huh? Nobody, _nobody_ has suggested that. I have stated that if he had come back to another team, I would have been proud and thrilled to root for him.

The problem we have with the guy is that he chose to come back to the team of his obvious successor, and it has appeared all along that that younger rider has been undermined by Lance and his posse. It is a stretch to assume that his intent has been to prevent the younger rider from winning so that Lance's record can remain safe ...but it does walk a bit like a duck, and it was the old duck that quacked first, not the young one.


----------

